# Truoil



## dartman (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone ever used Truoil that they sell for finishing gun stocks?I been thinking about trying it.Durability?


----------



## jfoh (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes I have and it has a decent wear durability. It takes many coats to get high build up and open pore wood do best if the pores are filled. Also as the can or bottle gets old you may need to add a few drop of Japan Drier to improve curing. If you rub it with rotten stone you can get a very nice soft finish like a fine double shotgun. Or some leave the shine like a poly finish. It takes a long time to cure well and gets harder if allowed to cure for about a week before assembly and use. 

I have since gone to Qualalacq™ Lacquer and have had good results. It also takes a lot of time to cure properly and is a little technique sensitive. But the pens look very nice and the feel is more wood than plastic like CA. Perhaps any finish will work well if you just take time to apply and then let it cure before use. We do get so focused on fast results that we want the golden trio. Fast, good and cheap which almost never works.


----------



## dartman (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ppidgeon (Jan 24, 2014)

New to all this and I just started trying a BLO/CA Finish, I stopped into Lee Valley locally and asked them if Tru Oil was a BLO, and it is, along with some other additives. Seems to be working well for me in that application.

Still having the usual problems with learning and practicing the process as everyone else did when they first started.... Hope that helps


----------



## KenV (Jan 24, 2014)

ppidgeon said:


> New to all this and I just started trying a BLO/CA Finish, I stopped into Lee Valley locally and asked them if Tru Oil was a BLO, and it is, along with some other additives. Seems to be working well for me in that application.
> 
> Still having the usual problems with learning and practicing the process as everyone else did when they first started.... Hope that helps




If you check you will find that BLO and TruOil start with Linseed oil, but are processed differently.  TruOil is a partially polymerized version (stand oil) made by heating the oil in a closed vessel.   BLO has other things in it.   I can carry TruOil in baggage on an airplane, but not BLO.   BLO carries a flammable warning.

And yes TruOil does work nicely with CA  -- been using it and similar products for years.


----------



## ppidgeon (Jan 24, 2014)

KenV said:


> ppidgeon said:
> 
> 
> > New to all this and I just started trying a BLO/CA Finish, I stopped into Lee Valley locally and asked them if Tru Oil was a BLO, and it is, along with some other additives. Seems to be working well for me in that application.
> ...


 

Thanks for the clarification Ken... Phil


----------



## mmayo (Mar 8, 2016)

I just finished a nice Damascus steel knife with Gmelia burl scales using Tru Oil and I like the results.  The knife was sanded to 1,000 grit, stained with a golden oak stain and had five coats of Tru Oil applied with a cloth.  Between coats I used 0000 steel wool.   It did take a few days, but I am patient if the results are suitable.


----------



## mark james (Mar 8, 2016)

Mark:  Great end result!!!


----------

